# IVF funding - AMBU Trust - Neath Port Talbot area



## LottieBolottie (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, 

I was wondering about people's experiences of getting IVF funding in Wales, particularly the ABMU trust.  Also, does anyone have experience of AMBU?  Due to the complications of an operation (my FTs have been removed) I have been deemed 'medically infertile' and my gynae consultant has referred me to the 'IVF Team' (have no idea who this team are ).  I am at referral stage and assume (until I see my gynae in 4 weeks to discuss the referral) that I have been referred to NPT Hospital. I have read some of the comments about NPT and am a little worried - I would be grateful for any guidance. 

Thanks everyone, 

L x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ambu will be taking on ivf treatments as soon as the clinic is built I believe. As long as you meet the critrea set my the welsh assembly you will be intitled to 2 full cycles of ivf on the nhs. You can also self fund while you wait but only 1 cycle is allowed to be self funded or you start forfitting nhs cycles.

Sorry to hear your tubes have been removed, mine too but the good thing is if your tubes are you only issues then this gives u a very good chance of ivf working sooner rather than later! 

I'm not sure if referral would mean you were on the list for ivf so do ask your consultant to get you on the ivf waiting list asap


----------

